# stupid people and shotguns



## hang man (Oct 30, 2007)

speaks for it's self


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

this is what happenes when you inbreed......allow that was some funny $hit!!!


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

At least there's one idiot who won't be having any kids. :sniper:


----------



## hang man (Oct 30, 2007)

OK ..guys , you have to see this and watch through to the end .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yryV-5Tf ... re=related


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Tec-9's used by Law Enforcement.., not any that I've heard of..


----------

